# Oppo's wireless speakers with Dirac speaker/room calibration



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Oppo is going to release a line of compact wireless active speakers that will be the first in the world to feature Dirac's brand new and easy-to-use speaker/room correction software tailored for Android and iOS devices.
Those interested in minimum size will appreciate the performance of one or more of these Oppo's Dirac enabled wireless speakers corrected and playing with the same smartphone/tablet that has previously taken measurements.

Evolution in convergent technologies is making available new dimensions/performance/costs ratios, details here:
http://www.audioxpress.com/article/...-oppo-digital-features-dirac-room-calibration

What is unique in Oppo's Sonica speakers is that they use Dirac Mobile Calibration, a mobile user-friendly version of Dirac Live that applies speaker and room correction with four measurements taken with the same smartphone that will then be used as a player.
I have screen previews... they are not final but they convey the idea



















 Flavio


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

A question that I've just received made me realize that I have to explain the reasoning behind this Dirac app that can be used by all recent iOS and Android smartphones/tablets but is linked to a dedicated range of Oppo Sonica models...

the advantage of using dedicated DSP powered speakers like these Oppo speakers, where there is a runtime running our filter, is the fact that all music from all sources can take advantage of the room calibration offered by this Dirac app... in other words room calibration is not limited to the music played by the iOS/Android smartphone/tablet that has been used to take measurements and compute the filters.

Flavio


----------

